# Dave did the small one.......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I used a 16" chunk of 2 x 12 just to see how it worked.










HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like that..
beautiful detail..


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Great looking piece, John - as Stick said, nice detail


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think it worked well.....


Nice job


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

That is really good !


Gary


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Turned out perfect IMO. Amazed by the detail


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Agree with all the foregoing posts. Very nice indeed.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks great John! Nice job on the finish. My larger one, I did on a piece of 1x12 cedar board. Hade a couple of nasty knots in it. Ready to be framed.


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

FANTASTIC !!

Frank


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great! Keep em coming.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I can view the sign in the original email list containing the post but once I go to the forum it disappears. Possibly related to the fact that I can't view Thumbnail Attachments in other posts as well. Any comments?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

No pictures here either.

Herb


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

JFPNCM said:


> I can view the sign in the original email list containing the post but once I go to the forum it disappears. Possibly related to the fact that I can't view Thumbnail Attachments in other posts as well. Any comments?


Not sure what you mean by "original email list". You can see my picture here, for those of you that can't see it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nvjgiwmrfar5ycq/IMG_20160412_184216171.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6c1un6h7a5ryjil/IMG_20160330_102546094.jpg?dl=0


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@beltramidave

I receive an email from the forum each morning that lists all the new topics posted and then access them through that list. That email contains the photos as well and those ones I can view. However when i click on that post in the email to access the forum the photos are gone. In fact when I used that route to try to access your post above the message tells me that the post is not available.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@beltramidave

I receive an email from the forum each morning that lists all the new topics posted and then access them through that list. That email contains the photos as well and those ones I can view. However when i click on that post in the email to access the forum the photos are gone. In fact when I used that route to try to access your post above the message tells me that the post is not available.


----------

